# FREE - Three Novelettes by Margaret (Gertie) Lake



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Whew, _Of Love and War_ took forever to go live, but now it's here and I'm excited. The blurb isn't up yet, so I'm posting it below.

Of Love and War - A Novelette by Margaret Lake

July 4, 1943 - John Jameson is home from the war. The Fourth of July has always been his favorite holiday, but now he finds himself alone on the boardwalk in his New Jersey hometown. It seems like everyone he knew is either off to war or working in the factories producing the armaments of war. Along comes Julie to offer him a cold drink. Happy to have someone to spend the day with, especially one so young and beautiful, he accepts her invitation for a backyard picnic.

He has no idea what is behind Julie's seemingly innocent invitation. He has no idea that the next few hours will force him to face what he has lost and find his heart at last.

$.99 now and forever. Let me know what you think.

http://www.amazon.com/Of-Love-and-War-ebook/dp/B003U8ADZG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1278005641&sr=1-4


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I went and got my copy.

Thank you Gertie - for the new work and for being you.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I went and got my copy.
> 
> Thank you Gertie - for the new work and for being you.
> 
> Just sayin......


Aww, thanks Geoff. I hope you like it. It's very different for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

Oh. Wait. I guess you've been here a while. 

Just so you don't feel left out, though, here's a reminder of the rules 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow - Ann is really on the ball here.
I guess the time away did her a lot of good.
She is even helping the established authors.

And I will read this soon.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was worried, Ann. Always need that KB/Ann/Betsy seal of approval. 

It's a quick read, Geoff. 536 locations, I think.

And, in less than 24 hours, I got a five star review. Thanks, Ricky.

http://www.amazon.com/Of-Love-and-War-ebook/product-reviews/B003U8ADZG/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

You're welcome. I really enjoyed the read. I'm one of those people who can usually see an ending coming, but that wasn't the case with _Of Love and War._ The ending took me completely by surprise. That just doesn't happen to me often. 

I wish you the best of luck in all your endeavors.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I know how you guys love your visuals, so I thought I would post one. Here's my idea of John.








Of course, if any of you have a better idea, please feel free to let us know.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Any day I can get me some Maraget Lake is a good day for me.   I downloaded my copy, and there better be a hunk in the box or else.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I know how you guys love your visuals...


Maybe not all of us - but I liked your story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Any day I can get me some Maraget Lake is a good day for me.  I downloaded my copy, and there better be a hunk in the box or else.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Soldier/basketball all-star and I won't tell you how I _actually _visualize John.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Maybe not all of us - but I liked your story.


Thank you, Jeff. I sort of visualize Julie as a young Betty Grable.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh yeah! Now you're talking!

Dangit! Now I got Who's Julie by Mell Tellis playing in my mind and it won't stop!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ricky Sides said:


> Oh yeah! Now you're talking!
> 
> Dangit! Now I got Who's Julie by Mell Tellis playing in my mind and it won't stop!


That's better than itsy-bitsy teenie-weenie yellow polka dot bikini.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thank you, Jeff. I sort of visualize Julie as a young Betty Grable.


No more photos of me, please. Jealousy will reign supreme.

Miss Chatty


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini doesn't work.
It needs to be a green and white checked pair of shorts.

And the blond hair is too short for our Julie.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got my copy.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I just one-clicked it! Can't wait to read it.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> No more photos of me, please. Jealousy will reign supreme.
> 
> Miss Chatty


Just give me my dress back, Ed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini doesn't work.
> It needs to be a green and white checked pair of shorts.
> 
> And the blond hair is too short for our Julie.


That's so funny, Geoff. I was thinking that as I typed it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Anne and Donna.  Hope you enjoy.

I had an urge to start another novelette tonight after I worked on the historical for a bit.  Got a good start on it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Anne and Donna. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> I had an urge to start another novelette tonight after I worked on the historical for a bit. Got a good start on it.


You are welcome  I am happy to hear you are working on a another novelette and work on the historical.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Finished it.
WOW.
as in wow.

Just read it folks.
Thanks Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Finished it.
> WOW.
> as in wow.
> 
> ...


That WOW just gave me goosebumps. Thanks, Geoff. So glad you liked it.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

You know I had to pick it up! 

Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> You know I had to pick it up!
> 
> Can't wait to read it.


Enjoy! It's a short read, but I think pretty emotional.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So were we drawing on personal experience here?

Just wonderin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So were we drawing on personal experience here?
> 
> Just wonderin......


The craftsman style house with the teeny kitchen was my aunt's and that's all I'm saying. 

I lived within walking distance of the beach and the boardwalk. The cover image is a hotel that I used to work at. All of my novelettes will have something to do with beaches and boardwalks.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie,
I gotta tell you that this is what I love about the Internet and especially about KB.
That a reader (me) can discuss a published work with its author (you).
And learn more about both the author and the work.

I certainly want to encourage you to continue the other novellettes for the anthology.
Life vignettes like this are so neat.

One of my best literature memories is reading The Killers by Ernest Hemingway. 
And a whole bunch of stories by O. Henry.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie,
> I gotta tell you that this is what I love about the Internet and especially about KB.
> That a reader (me) can discuss a published work with its author (you).
> And learn more about both the author and the work.


It's a shame you can't make it to Union Station to meet. The next time I take my GS to NJ, I want to give him a tour of DC so I'll be able to spend more time with you guys.

It's a great thing for the author, too. I love this instant feedback and I like meeting up with all you guys in other threads, too.



> I certainly want to encourage you to continue the other novellettes for the anthology.
> Life vignettes like this are so neat.


Not to worry. Another one is ready for release the end of August (after Jeff gets a crack at it) and I have a third one started.



> One of my best literature memories is reading The Killers by Ernest Hemingway.
> And a whole bunch of stories by O. Henry.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Boy, did I love O'Henry when I was a kid.

Really want to finish the historical for all you guys who love the gypsies, and I might just do a series of novelettes of their adventures or what happens afterwards.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Summer is a busy time with the kids home from school, vacations, vegetable gardens, summer sports, etc. How do you fit in time to read?

Of Love and War is novelette length (10K words, 30 pgs). A short, but intense read about John Jamison home from WWII. It's July 4, 1943 and every other 4th of July in his life has given him good memories. This one is the exception until he meets Julie who, in the space of an afternoon, forces him to face the pain of all he has lost and open his heart to love.

99 cents on Kindle


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I picked up Of Love and War but have not started it yet.  Based on the reaction of those who have read it and your other books (and of course the visuals), I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I picked up Of Love and War but have not started it yet. Based on the reaction of those who have read it and your other books (and of course the visuals), I'm looking forward to it.


It's short, but I think it's pretty intense.

I'm on my third novelette, but I'll be back to the gypsies as soon as I finish this one.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey.
Where is the second one?
We want it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey.
> Where is the second one?
> We want it.


It's done. Just want to give it a final polish, then off to Jeff for critiqueing. But I'm not planning on releasing it until labor day.










And it's very different from the first one.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You're secret's safe. I never read and tell.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You're secret's safe. I never read and tell.


I knew i could trust you.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

But we wants it.....my precious.

wimper.

weedle

Ok, I'll go do something productive while I wait.
You and Jeff just HAVE to write faster.



Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> But we wants it.....my precious.
> 
> wimper.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's short, but I think it's pretty intense.
> 
> I'm on my third novelette, but I'll be back to the gypsies as soon as I finish this one.


Gypsies? I like your gypsies. Gypsies are very important, you should really finish "this one" and go back to the gypsies. You know how your gypsies are, if you leave them for too long, they will move to another place and you might have trouble finding them.

Back on topic - 2 more books on my TBR until I get to Of Love and War.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Gypsies? I like your gypsies. Gypsies are very important, you should really finish "this one" and go back to the gypsies. You know how your gypsies are, if you leave them for too long, they will move to another place and you might have trouble finding them.
> 
> Back on topic - 2 more books on my TBR until I get to Of Love and War.


Soooo, you might not mind after I write the third historical if I do a series of novelettes about the gypsies and their adventures?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ooooh!
Please do, mum!

Just sayin......


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, please
a whole series of novelettes about gypsies.  Now I have to wait.  Here I am waiting, still waiting

Are  they done yet?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I'll tell you who the main character is going to be. Ramina and Sandro's son.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Will purchase tonight and look forward to devouring it while on vacation next week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

stephanie said:


> Will purchase tonight and look forward to devouring it while on vacation next week!


I just got back from vacation and had very little time to read. A novelette would have been just the right length. I should have reread my own story. 

Have a great vacation and a great read.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I read Of Love and War in one sitting.  The only thing I said when I got done was Wow!
No other words here, just wow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow is good!! So glad you enjoyed the read.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well, I'll tell you who the main character is going to be. Ramina and Sandro's son.


I can see your'e going to be a great big tease with this one.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just purchased *Of Love and War*.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I can see your'e going to be a great big tease with this one.


Yeah, it's one of the perks of being an author.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I just purchased *Of Love and War*.


Thanks, M. I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Another great review for _Of Love and War_. Thank you, Geoff.

http://www.amazon.com/Of-Love-and-War-ebook/product-reviews/B003U8ADZG/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Ready for the next one? Here it is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A new novelette for your enjoyment. Here's the blurb.

Delia Cummings isn't dissatisfied with her life. She doesn't think she has a life to be dissatisfied with. She works in a bakery, decorating cakes and bagging up rolls and pastries. Her husband, Charlie, as often as not falls asleep in front of the TV. Her children are grown and married, with not even a hint of a grandchild to give her purpose. After nearly thirty years of marriage and little to show for it, Delia is tired; just plain tired. And it is only in her dreams that she begins to find a reason to go on living.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I really enjoyed _Only In My Dreams_. My review should be up on Amazon soon.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought my copy.
Thank you Gertie.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Jeff and Geoff.  The Jeff's rule over the Davids.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The review is up already, Jeff. It's great to start out with five stars.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff, I just noticed the title of your review. I like that a lot. "You're never to old to dream." Perfectly put.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jeff, I just noticed the title of your review. I like that a lot. "You're never to old to dream." Perfectly put.


You scared me. I thought I'd misspelled it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You scared me. I thought I'd misspelled it.


    Okay, you can take off your editor hat now!! You don't know how many of those I correct before you even see the ms. Also your/you're and where/were.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie,



I have finished it.



I really like your historical novels.
So I am torn.
Because I want you to write more of them.
But......




I like your short work a whole lot.
This was terrific.
I have lived long enough to believe that I can understand the feelings expressed here - a lot.
Thank you for another great read.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Gertie,
> 
> I have finished it.
> 
> ...


Poor Delia. She definitely needed a change but she looked in the wrong places. I'm so glad she found out in time what was important. I think the story will speak to a lot of people.

Don't worry. I'll keep working on the historicals. They are closest to my heart. I am enjoying the novelletes and I'll keep on writing them, too.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for another short - I just grabbed my copy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> Thanks for another short - I just grabbed my copy.


Thanks, Andra. It's very different from the last one.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I just ordered it.  I look forward to reading it while I "work" at the arena Friday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

loonlover said:


> I just ordered it. I look forward to reading it while I "work" at the arena Friday.


Gee, I wish I had that kind of "work." Happy reading working.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yay, a new one.  I picked it up and can't wait to start it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Yeah, a new one. I picked it up and can't wait to start it.


Yay!

I like writing these short ones. But I must finish the historical so I can start writing the novelettes about the gypsies.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gertie!!!!!!  I'm sorry my brain has been in another dimension the last couple of months, I didn't even realize you had the novelettes out until I noticed your avatar change and caught this thread today.  Both are on my Kindle now and I will probably read them tonight.

Congratulations, and may your success continue to grow.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I like writing these short ones. But I must finish the historical so I can start writing the novelettes about the gypsies.


Oh, yes - please write more about the gypsies!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> Gertie!!!!!! I'm sorry my brain has been in another dimension the last couple of months, I didn't even realize you had the novelettes out until I noticed your avatar change and caught this thread today. Both are on my Kindle now and I will probably read them tonight.
> 
> Congratulations, and may your success continue to grow.


At least your kindle didn't get ruined in the flood and you can keep reading. Thank you so much for your continued support.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> Oh, yes - please write more about the gypsies!!!


Every time someone tells they love the gypsies, I remember they weren't even in the first draft. Just think if I hadn't dreamed about them that night.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I read this last night and kept thinking: you are really good writer. I didn't see the ending of Of Love and War coming, this one, I knew the ending from the beginning (no I didn't read the ending 1st though I see nothing wrong with that) and I enjoyed the story. It's not that the ending was predictable, it was that it was right. That's not a very good explanation but then I'm not a really good writer.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yay!
> 
> I like writing these short ones. But I must finish the historical so I can start writing the novelettes about the gypsies.


I took my comment about the gypsies out of my post. 
I like you other stuff, it is very good. But I really like the gypsies. I can picture them now, standing on the horses as they race around the ring looking for buyers (sigh)
Get back to work woman!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I read this last night and kept thinking: you are really good writer. I didn't see the ending of Of Love and War coming, this one, I knew the ending from the beginning (no I didn't read the ending 1st though I see nothing wrong with that) and I enjoyed the story. It's not that the ending was predictable, it was that it was right. That's not a very good explanation but then I'm not a really good writer.


I didn't see the ending of Of Love and War coming either,  I planned something else entirely.

Yes, Only in My Dreams came out the way it should. I understand exactly what you're saying. Delia needed to learn something about her life and she did.

Thank you so much for the compliment. I do enjoy writing.



> I took my comment about the gypsies out of my post.
> I like you other stuff, it is very good. But I really like the gypsies. I can picture them now, standing on the horses as they race around the ring looking for buyers (sigh)
> Get back to work woman!


Yes, Ma'am!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gee, I wish I had that kind of "work." Happy reading working.


I really enjoyed the story and it definitely kept my attention and kept me alert. (I had a little trouble with getting sleepy today after I finished your novelette.) I did post a review at Amazon.

And I will now add to the requests to bring on the gypsies.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I posted a review over at Amazon too, finally.
And made an entry in the What are you reading in 2010 thread here too.

Sorry it took me so long.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you so much, loonlover and geoff. Wonderful reviews.

Don't worry. The gypsies are never very far from my thoughts.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Got my copy and I'm looking forward to yet another Margaret Lake "gem".  Thanks, Gertie!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Got my copy and I'm looking forward to yet another Margaret Lake "gem". Thanks, Gertie!!


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, Happy Day!!

Only In My Dreams has reached #8 in romance/short stories in the UK store. $.99

Check out the new four star review.

http://www.amazon.com/Only-In-My-Dreams-ebook/product-reviews/B004183LLC/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, I read this over the weekend and I really enjoyed it.  Thanks for a short romantic story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> Oh, I read this over the weekend and I really enjoyed it. Thanks for a short romantic story.


You're very welcome. Sometimes you just need a short one to curl up with and give you a sigh.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks to Harvey, now you can read samples of my two novelettes by clicking on the links below.

Sample Of Love and War here!

Sample Only In My Dreams here!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So when can we sample another one?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So when can we sample another one?


I'm working, honest I am.









Definitely by Thanksgiving. It's turning out to be longer than I expected but I think that's because there are three main characters and a host of secondary characters. I'm up to 18K words already and I was hoping to keep it to 30K. It might even turn into a novella.

With that many characters, even if I kept it short, it wouldn't work as a short story or novelette. _Of Love and War_ focused on two people for one afternoon. _Only In My Dreams_ focused on a single character. This one is more like my full-length novels.

_Listen To Your Heart_ is set in another small town on the Jersey Shore and is the story of a young widow whose husband was killed in the Battle of the Marne in WW I.

See, it even has a name. That proves I'm working, right?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

absolutely.

Naming things always makes them more real.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Today's ranking in the UK store for _Only In My Dreams_

#2 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
#4 in Books > Romance > Short Stories
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance

That's very exciting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_Only In My Dreams_ is setting records for me in the UK store.

#547 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #1 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
* #3 in Books > Romance > Short Stories
* #30 in Books > Fiction > Short Stories

A sweet romance for 99 cents.

Delia Cummings isn't dissatisfied with her life. She doesn't think she has a life to be dissatisfied with. She works in a bakery, decorating cakes and bagging up rolls and pastries. Her husband, Charlie, as often as not falls asleep in front of the TV. Her children are grown and married, with not even a hint of a grandchild to give her purpose. After nearly thirty years of marriage and little to show for it, Delia is tired; just plain tired. And it is only in her dreams that she begins to find a reason to go on living.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The success of this story is not surprising to me.
It is indeed a sweet story.

Just sayin....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Geoff. I really do like this story. So do the Brits, apparently. It's still climbing.

#*282 *Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #1 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
* #2 in Books > Romance > Short Stories
* #15 in Books > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't ask me how this happened, but Mike Hicks and I are in a race to see who finishes their WiP first. The winner gets cookies. Get out your cattle prods, dear friends. I want those cookies (although I might raise the stakes to banana nut muffins if I pull ahead).

Here's the first page (or so) of _Listen to Your Heart_ to start us off.

_Chapter One_​
April, 1918

They hadn't known she was pregnant when Jack was sent with the AEF to fight in France. She had stood on the docks in New York with hundreds of other wives, mothers and girlfriends, all of them waving madly, never dreaming he wouldn't return to her. Not coming back to her was a nightmare; not a dream.

It must have happened that last night they were together when they turned to each other over and over, clinging desperately until the last minute. At least Lena had clung. In her heart, she knew as the dawn approached, that he was already far away from her, thinking about France and the coming fight.

He was always a scrapper, her Jack. He figured that once the American's got into the war, the Huns would turn tail and run. He only hoped he would get a chance to fight before it was all over.

The few letters she received were hastily written in pencil on torn scraps of paper. He talked about training and then trenches and rain and mud and the constant bombardment by the Germans. He was anxious to get into the fight, but that hadn't happened. The English and the French had lost many thousands of troops and were no longer willing to risk a frontal attack.

Now that the Americans were there, things were different. When the order came to go over the top, Jack had scrambled up the ladder and gone no more than a few yards when a German shell took away his chance for glory.

Lena had never told Jack he was going to be a father. She was afraid the news would distract him when he needed to focus on staying alive. Now all she could do was wonder if knowing about the baby would have made him more determined to come home; less willing to take chances. It was an agonizing thought that haunted her at night in her lonely bed.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright.

Now you've done it! 

You _*MUST*_ finish this - and soon.

Now that you have given us a taste - we must have this to read.

I normally just Nag......but.......I will go borrow the cattle prod from Betsy, if I must.

Just sayin..........................


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Page 2 next week.










Okay, okay, back to work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, and I'm thinking I don't want either of you to rush it. . . . .I'd rather you make sure they were Very Good!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, and I'm thinking I don't want either of you to rush it. . . . .I'd rather you make sure they were Very Good!


I'll slow down for muffins.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

I enjoyed the excerpt, Gertie.  Looking forward to buying the book!

With all best wishes,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Karen Fenech said:


> I enjoyed the excerpt, Gertie. Looking forward to buying the book!
> 
> With all best wishes,
> Karen


Thanks, Karen. This was supposed to be a novelette; 10k-20k words, but I'm up over 32k and headed rapidly for novel length.

Stay tuned next week for page 2.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Gertie, I'll trade you cookies for Gypsies.  No banana muffins for you, I want you to write faster so I can have my novelette and novel too.  Yeah, I know they are yours, but only until I buy them.

The excerpt is intriguing.  I'm looking forward to the rest.  Congrats on your success with Only In My Dreams


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm afraid that the mention of food - cookies - caught my eye. Even though I'd rather read a full length book, this 1 has intriqued me, so I sent the sample to my kindle. I am sure that I will get it. Then, there is the matter of your last novellete, which I haven't gotten yet, but will most likely.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Next page as promised. And I'm writing as fast as I can. I want to get Listen to Your Heart published so I can get back to the gypsies.

Lena had been an active member of her church and when her parents died in an influenza epidemic, she had turned to her church for comfort. When the news came that Jack was gone, she went to the pastor and he prayed with her. More importantly, he went with her back to the house she had shared with her mother-in-law since Jack's departure. They broke the news to Ruth Manning together and when the poor woman fell to the floor in a faint, he was there to help her. 

Pastor Gilman sent Lena to find the smelling salts, but when they couldn't revive Ruth, he phoned for the doctor himself. Dr. Warren arrived within minutes and gave them the bad news. Ruth had had a massive stroke and if she was to survive, she would need careful nursing. 

Private duty nurses were out of the question as was a lengthy hospital stay. There was no choice but for Lena to care for her. Pastor Gilman assured her that the ladies of the Church would help, and indeed, they brought food and sat with her for all the months that Ruth lay helpless in her bed.

Pastor Gilman was her rock and her mainstay, never missing a day, always there with a smile or a joke or practical advice and help. It was he who arranged for the sale of Ruth's jewelry so Lena could pay the rent, and when that ran out, he arranged for her to receive money from the parish poor fund.

The end came when Lena was eight months pregnant and was sure she just could not get through another day. As well-intentioned as the other ladies had been, they had their own families to care for. While there was always someone to come in to relieve her for a few hours each day, the majority of Ruth's care fell to her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I hope this is the last excerpt I post before publication. It's getting close.

Lena held up through the throngs of people that gathered in the house to mourn Ruth's passing. Losing Ruth meant losing her closest tie to Jack. Losing Ruth meant that all the grief she had had no time to feel was about to drag her into a black pit. She thought she would never survive. 

They were in the cemetery and the coffin had been lowered. It was up to Lena to throw the first handful of dirt on top of the plain pine box. As she approached the open grave, Lena could see that black pit yawning at her feet and threw herself to her knees before the dark could drag her down.

Pastor Gilman and his wife, Alice, were there instantly to help her, but she couldn't rise from the ground. Wave after wave of pain knifed through her belly and she was sure the pain was going to rip her apart. 
Alice knew immediately what had happened. She had seven of her own, and if she wasn't mistaken, this babe was coming and coming fast. She turned to signal Dr. Warren, but he was already there, lifting Lena into his arms as if she weighed no more than a child. 

Despite his urging that Lena eat more and rest more, she had actually lost weight during this pregnancy. Now the babe was coming early and he prayed that if he couldn't save the child, he could at least save the mother. She was no more than a baby herself, barely twenty years old.

He placed Lena carefully into the back seat of his motorcar where Mrs. Warren could hold the girl steady. There was a lying-in hospital nearby and he needed to get Lena there fast.

Lena clung to Mrs. Warren with all her meager strength, fighting back the rising tide of panic. She took comfort from Mrs. Warren's practical reassurance and bit-by-bit, determination to save Jack's child grew within her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Last excerpt, folks, Watch for Listen to Your Heart this weekend.

She forced herself to breathe through the pain as Mrs. Warren instructed her to do. By the time they reached the hospital, she was calmer and was able to give Dr. Warren a wan little smile. 

The doctor glanced at his wife who nodded at the stain on the seat. Lena was bleeding badly, and by the looks of her pale face, she didn't have much blood to spare. Thank God, the pains were very close together, and Lena might not have to use up her fragile reserves of strength.

He could see that Lena had found her courage. That and prayer just might get her and the baby through this. The Lord knew he was just a small town doctor and he hoped what skill he had would be enough.
Lena hardly recognized Dr. Warren, swathed in white. She only knew him by his kindly eyes gazing at her over the gauze mask he wore. 

“Lena, can you hear me?” Dr. Warren called to her, taking her hand. “I can't give you anything for the pain. It might slow down your contractions, and the quicker this baby is born, the better.”
She could only nod her understanding.

Similarly gowned and masked, Mrs. Warren took her other hand. “I'll be right here with you,” she said kindly. “I've helped the doctor deliver many a baby safely.”

Just then another pain gripped Lena and she had no breath for anything. This one was the strongest of them all and she gripped Mrs. Warren with both hands. The doctor was shouting at her to bear down. She concentrated on pushing as hard as she could. She was sure that the whole lower half of her body would fall off, but she knew she had to obey him. 

Then she was floating above the bed, starting to drift away when she heard a baby cry. “That's alright, then,” she thought. “The baby … Jack's baby … is alive. Now I can go to my rest.” 
But something was pulling her back. She heard a dozen … no a hundred … voices raised in prayer. They were praying for her to live. The voices became louder as she floated nearer to the bed on which her body lay and dimmer as she floated away. 

But then she heard another voice, not just praying, but shouting at her. She thought it might be Dr. Warren, but she wasn't sure. 

“Lena, Lena! I've stopped the bleeding!” he yelled. “Don't you die on me now, girl, not when we've worked so hard to save you!”

Then she heard Mrs. Warren whispering in her ear. “She's beautiful, Lena. You have to come back and see your baby girl. She needs you, Lena.”

“Jackie,” she breathed before lapsing into unconsciousness. 

Dr. Warren thumbed back her eyelid and assured his anxious wife that it was probably the best thing for Lena. “She's young. Her body needs to rest and heal and the baby will help heal her spirit.”


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I started a new thread for Listen To Your Heart when it went live. Here's the link to the thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45702.msg798021.html#msg798021

and the link to the book

www.tinyurl.com/heart-us

Happy Reading.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Now available on Smashwords

Of Love and War

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/34938

July 4, 1943 - John Jameson is home from the war. The Fourth of July has always been his favorite holiday, but not when he's alone on a New Jersey boardwalk. Along comes Julie with an invitation for a backyard picnic. He has no idea what is behind Julie's seemingly innocent invitation. He has no idea that the next few hours will force him to face what he has lost and find his heart at last.

Only In My Dreams

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/34908

Delia Cummings isn't dissatisfied with her life. She doesn't think she has a life to be dissatisfied with. She works in a bakery, decorating cakes and bagging up rolls and pastries. Her husband, Charlie, as often as not falls asleep in front of the TV. After nearly thirty years of marriage and little to show for it, she is just plan tired. Only in her dreams does she find a reason to go on living.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That WOW just gave me goosebumps. Thanks, Geoff. So glad you liked it.


Hi Margaret

It's a small cyber world. Seems only recently I visited your discussion page on Amazon UK. Others need to go there:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/forum/cd/discussion.html/ref=cm_cd_NOREF/ref=cm_cd_dp_ef_tft_tp?ie=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1V7Z0VHKDJTQH&s=digital-text&asin=B0028K3CAA&store=digital-text&cdThread=Tx1BOHOZTDYPR91

best

Dave


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

davejeffery said:


> Hi Margaret
> 
> It's a small cyber world. Seems only recently I visited your discussion page on Amazon UK. Others need to go there:
> 
> ...


Hi, Dave. Nice to see you here. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A new novelette is in progress. Time for a visual.










Will he do?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Another novelette for your reading pleasure.

Sweet Savage Charity - a novelette ($0.99)

Plymouth Colony - 1621

Within months of stepping off the Mayflower, Charity Williams buried her husband. Within hours, she was told whom she would marry. But Charity has other ideas. Aided by the Wampanoag brave she meets in the forest, she plans to defy the governor, the council and the whole colony.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I went and purchased my copy.

Thank you for this, Gertie.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I went and purchased my copy.
> 
> Thank you for this, Gertie.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thank you, Geoff. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I finished it.
I liked it - you knew I would.
Keep 'em comin'.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I finished it.
> I liked it - you knew I would.
> Keep 'em comin'.
> 
> Just sayin......


Yeah, I knew.










I did manage to get in a lot of historical detail in a time period I hadn't touched on before.

Working on a new one set in WW II. Not sure yet where it's going. In only two pages, it's already taken a turn away from what I originally planned. This one might turn into a series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was hoping to have this one available last night but those pesky technical difficulties got in the way. It will be free for approximately two weeks and then it goes into an anthology.

My Lonely Heart

A short story - It was Valentine's Day and Holly was alone ... again. Darren, her husband of three years, was away on business more often than he was home. He'd called this morning, told her he loved her, and flowers would be waiting at work. But it wasn't enough. Not anymore. And when he came home again, Holly was determined to do something about it. She just didn't know what.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/42164


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you Gertie!

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Thank you Gertie!
> 
> Just sayin.....


Anytime. Here's another little tidbit for you. A cute little flash fiction I wrote.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you Gertie.
Nice - as always.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet Savage Charity has received two very nice reviews at Amazon UK.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B004J4VYB2/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending



And if you haven't picked up the free short story (My Lonely Heart) at Smashwords, here's the link.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/42164


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Stop by Susan Adair's Relevant History blog for my post about the first Thanksgiving. She's featuring a series of Thanksgiving blog posts and you can enter to win by posting a comment. Here's the link.

http://bit.ly/ttHB5Y


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My three novelettes are available separately for $1.49 each.

  

OR

Read them in my anthology along with four other stories (including one novella) for $2.99.



OR

Even better, if you are an Amazon Prime member, you can borrow the book and read all of these stories for FREE.

A Walk In The Woods - Flash Fiction
In search of the perfect woman, Mathias the Wizard invents the most perfect spell ever made.

Sweet Savage Charity - A Novelette
In 1621 New England, a Puritan woman fights for her right to choose.

Grindel's Tale - A Short Story
Grindel fights developers who would destroy the woods he protects.

Only In My Dreams - A Novelette
After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

Sir Dragonbreath - A Short Story
Gwendolyn is a lonely witch, looking for love.

Of Love And War - A Novelette
It's John v. Julie in this vintage battle of the sexes.

A Slice of Life - A Novella
Grace is 37, painfully shy, and she must overcome her fears to save her family restaurant.

Interactive table of contents

Print length: 167 pages


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

All three of my novelettes are free today and tomorrow. It's the first time in nearly a year that they have been free and will probably be at least six months before they are free again.



July 4, 1943 - John Jameson is home from the war. The Fourth of July has always been his favorite holiday, but now he finds himself alone on the boardwalk in his New Jersey hometown. It seems like everyone he knew is either off to war or working in the factories producing the armaments of war. Along comes Julie to offer him a cold drink. Happy to have someone to spend the day with, especially one so young and beautiful, he accepts her invitation for a backyard picnic.

He has no idea what is behind Julie's seemingly innocent invitation. He has no idea that the afternoon will force him to face what he has lost and find his heart at last.



Delia Cummings isn't dissatisfied with her life. She doesn't think she has a life to be dissatisfied with. She works in a bakery, decorating cakes and bagging up rolls and pastries. Her husband, Charlie, as often as not falls asleep in front of the TV. Her children are grown and married, with not even a hint of a grandchild to give her purpose. After nearly thirty years of marriage and little to show for it, Delia is tired; just plain tired. And it is only in her dreams that she begins to find a reason to go on living.



Plymouth Colony - 1621

Within months of stepping off the Mayflower, Charity Williams buried her husband. Within hours, she was told whom she would marry. But Charity has other ideas. Aided by the Wampanoag brave she meets in the forest, she plans to defy the governor, the council and the whole colony.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

All three great reads.
And for free?
Grab them now, if you don't already have them.

just sayin.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Geoff.

Did you pick up your free copy of _Ring Out the Old_ last week? I PM'd you about it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I got a copy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I got a copy.


Great! Hope you like it. The next one will be out 1/20 and I'll bump that thread then.


----------

